#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Σενάζ άοπλης φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας

## SMBD

---

----------


## noutsaki

ποιο το υλικό της τοιχοποιίας?
1. θα διάλεγα πιθανότατα να κάνω σενάζ και στην ποδιά των παραθύρων.
2. πλάτος όσο το πλάτος του τοίχου και ύψος min 20cm.
3. ναι, minΦ8.

----------


## vmaniad

Ανέβασα ένα σχεδιο από παλιά μελέτη πέτρινης κατοικίας που είχα κάνει. ελπίζω να σου φανεί χρήσιμο...

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=610

----------


## vmaniad

Τη μελέτη την έκανα πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου κ δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέριες, αλλά σίγουρα είναι υπολογισμένα. Ούσιαστικά η παραδοχή ήταν ότι το σεναζ αποτελεί την εφελκυόμενη άνω ή κάτω στρώση μιας δοκού.

----------


## Xάρης

*@terry*
Η τοιχοποιία σου είναι άοπλη.
Συνεπώς ισχύουν τα αναφερόμενα στην §5.2 του ΕΚΕ του EC6.
Οριζόντια διαζώματα ανά αποστάσεις <=4m.
Ελάχιστος οπλισμός οριζοντίων διαζωμάτων: ρmin = fctm / fyk >= 200mm²

Δεν γίνεται αναφορά σε συνδετήρες αλλά προσωπικά θα τοποθετούσα τουλάχιστον Φ6/20. 

Εφόσον το πάχος της τοιχοποιίας είναι 50cm, νομίζω ότι 40cm είναι καλά.

----------


## Theo

συμφωνώ με τους συναδέλφους και όσον αφορά στα σίδερα φτιάξε συνδετήρες και διαμήκη οπλισμό με το ίδιο Φ.

----------


## Efpalinos

Ενδιαφέρων θέμα. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα διαζώματα ("σενάζ") έχουν μια λίγο-πολύ τυποποιημένη κατασκευή δηλαδή, μόνο διαμήκη οπλισμό (συνήθως 3-4 Φ8-10, ανάλογα και το πάχος της τοιχοποιίας) Μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος ΠΜ να μου εξηγήσει γιατί εδώ προτείνονται συνδετήρες? Επειδή δεν υπάρχει ΦΟ και απαιτείται μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση της τοιχοποιίας?

----------


## noutsaki

και για κάτι που είπε πριν λίγο καιρό ο rigid αλλά είχε περάσει μάλλον λίγο ντούκου.. "δεν υπάρχει πλέον δομικό στοιχείο από μπετόν χωρίς συνδετήρες". τα τσέρκια συγκρατούν την ράβδο στην άνω ή κάτω ίνα αντίστοιχα, δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή το "την ώρα που θα ρίξω μπετό, θα στο κουνήσω λίγο εγώ και θα στο φέρω όπου θες" που λένε τα μαστόρια. βέβαια είμαστε πάντα στο section της φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας, σε οργανισμό πλήρωσης μπετονένιων κτιρίων δεν μπαίνουν τσέρκια στα σενάζια ή τουλάχιστον σπανίζει κάτι τέτοιο.

Διόρθωσε σε παρακαλώ σύνταξη, ορθογραφία και τεχνική ορολογία.
*Efpalinos*

----------


## Efpalinos

Ναι, το γνωρίζω απλά αναφέρω τα "συνήθη" σενάζ σε τοιχοποιία πληρώσεως ως αντιπαράθεση. Γιατί στη μια περίπτωση έχουμε συνδετήρες και στην άλλη όχι? Υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερα φορτία πάνω από ανοίγματα σε φέρουσα τοιχοποιία από ότι σε τοιχοποιία πλήρωσης? Ακόμη και σε επισκευές μικρών και μεσαίων κτιρίων με φέρουσα τοιχοποιία έχω δει λίγο πολύ τα ίδια σενάζ - είναι παρακινδυνευμένα αυτά?

----------


## noutsaki

την φέρουσα, τα σενάζια αποτελούν βασική γραμμή άμυνας του κτιρίου (κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει στις συμβατικές κατασκευές από σκυρόδεμα).είναι λογικό λοιπόν να έχουν μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις και οπλισμό "δοκαριού", δηλαδή διαμήκη και εγκάρσιο. 
αυτό που περιγράφεις όντως υπάρχει σε παλιά κτίρια και όντως είναι παρακινδυνευμένο ιδιαίτερα αν βρίσκονται σε ζώνη μεσαίας ή υψηλής σεισμικής επικινδυνότητας. 
είναι κτίρια που φτιάχτηκαν όπως υπαγόρευε η εμπειρία του μάστορα και παράλληλα δεν υπήρχαν εθνικές προδιαγραφές. πολλές φορές ωστόσο γεννιούνταν και θαύματα της λαικής αρχιτεκτονικής, βλέπε σπίτια από τσίγγο (αβαρή και συνεπώς λιγότερο τρωτά σε σεισμό )στο παραδοσιακό κέντρο της Λευκάδας, κατασκευή ξυλοδεσιών, πριν την έλευση του μπετόν, εν ήδη διάζωμάτων στα νησιά του Ιονίου, Ζαγοροχώρια κτλ. Σωστό πλέξιμο και σταύρωμα των φερόντων λιθοσωμάτων, ύπαρξη ακρογωνιαίου λίθου και πλήθος άλλων τεχνικών που γεννήθηκαν μέσα από την παρατήρηση και ερμηνεύθηκαν επιστημονικά χρόνια μετά.

----------


## Xάρης

Για να το πω λίγο απλά:
Τα διαζώματα, οριζόντια (σενάζια) ή/και κατακόρυφα στη φέρουσα τοιχοποιία είναι μέρος του φέροντα οργανισμού. Προφανώς στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι διαφορετικές οι απαιτήσεις απ' αυτά.
Στην περίπτωση των απλών τοίχων πλήρωσης έχουν άλλο ρόλο και μικρότερες απαιτήσεις.

----------


## DirectionLess

> Ναι, το γνωρίζω απλά αναφέρω τα "συνήθη" σενάζ σε τοιχοποιία πληρώσεως ως αντιπαράθεση. Γιατί στη μια περίπτωση έχουμε συνδετήρες και στην άλλη όχι? Υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερα φορτία πάνω από ανοίγματα σε φέρουσα τοιχοποιία από ότι σε τοιχοποιία πλήρωσης? Ακόμη και σε επισκευές μικρών και μεσαίων κτιρίων με φέρουσα τοιχοποιία έχω δει λίγο πολύ τα ίδια σενάζ - είναι παρακινδυνευμένα αυτά?


Στη φέρουσα τοιχοποιία είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέει η λέξη (σενάζ=chainage=περίδεση), στις στάθμες πατωμάτων δηλαδή και στη στέψη της τοιχοποιίας, στο σημείο δηλ. όπου εδράζεται και η ξύλινη (συνήθως) στέγη. Γι' αυτό λοιπόν και βλέπεις μεγάλες διαστάσεις και πιο "προσεγμένη" όπλιση, ακριβώς επειδή καλούνται να παραλάβουν ΚΑΙ πιο μεγάλες φορτίσεις (στέγη, σημειακά φορτία πατοδοκών ή φορτίσης από την έδραση της πλάκας σκυροδέματος). Επιπρόσθετα, πραγματοποιείται ΚΑΙ σενάζ στα ανοίγματα, με μικρότερες διαστάσεις και συνεπώς πιο "μαζεμένο" οπλισμό.

----------


## noutsaki

terry, είναι και οι δύο σου τοίχοι φέροντες?  ο τοίχος με τα παράθυρα στο 2,70 σίγουρα ναι. ο άλλος?

εγώ θα έπλεκα τους δύο τοίχους στο χτίσιμο και σενάζ  ξεχωριστό στον κάθε τοίχο, στο υψόμετρο που θέλεις. 

τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, το "χαμηλό" σενάζ θα το βλήτρωνα μέσα στον κάθετο τοίχο. αλλά είναι λίγο φλου, δεν έχουμε πάχη  και διαστάσεις τοίχων, είδος λιθοσώματος, διαστάσεις σενάζ.

----------


## noutsaki

Επειδή δεν θα ήθελα φέροντας τοίχος να μην έχει σε όλο το μήκος του σενάζι (δλδ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω ότι προτείνεις στην 2η πρόταση), θα εμμείνω στν πρόταση.
Μ'αρέσει και κατασκευαστικά. Στο σημείο της βλήτρωσης, φτάξε μία τύπου φωλιά. Αν έχεις το βιβλίο της φυλλίτσας θα δεις έχει πολύ κάλα σχέδια για αγκυρώσεις σεναζιών, φωλιές και έχει και ένα σκαρίφημα για έδραση δοκαριού (σαν το σενάζι σου δλδ) σε τοίχο. Αν δεν το έχεις το κοιτάω κι εγώ.

----------


## noutsaki

στο καλκάνι κάνεις και κεκλιμμένο σενάζ και οριζόντιο.

----------


## noutsaki

ok και στο άλλο. λίγο αντιοικονομικό βέβαια, αλλά προσωπικά μικρή διαφορά στο κόστος αν είναι προς την πλευρά της ασφάλειας δεν λέει τίποτα.

----------


## alexaras

Τα οριζόντια διαζώματα (σενάζ) συνήθως κατασκευάζονται στην στάθμη της οροφής κάθε ορόφου και στην στάθμη των ανωφλιών ή και κατωφλιών των ανοιγμάτων και είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικά στην ανάληψη οριζόντιων σεισμικών εφελκυστικών τάσεων λόγω κάμψης των τοίχων κάθετα στο επίπεδό τους και στην αποφυγή αποκόλλησης τους από τους εγκάρσιους τοίχους  και ανατροπής τους.

Πρέπει να κατασκευάζονται περιμετρικά του κτιρίου ,να έχουν πάχος όσο της πλάκας και όχι λιγότερο από 15cm.το ποσοστό ελάχιστου διαμήκους οπλισμού υπολογίζεται από τη σχέση ρmin=fctm/fyk όπου fctm είναι η μέση εφελκυστική αντοχή του σκυροδέματος ,fyk  η χαρακτηριστική τιμή διαρροής χάλυβα.με βάση τη σχέση αυτή ο οπλισμός δεν πρέπει να είναι μικρότερος από 200mm^2.οι συνδετήρες πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον Φ6/25.(Φυλλίτσα Β. Καραντωνη)

Εάν πρόκειται για αντιγραφή κειμένου ή μέρους κειμένου οφείλουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε *«εισαγωγικά»* και σχετική *αναφορά της πηγής* της πληροφορίας που παραθέτουμε. Αυτή συνήθως περιλαμβάνει: επίθετο συγγραφέα, πρώτο όνομα (ή μόνο αρχικό γράμμα), ημερομηνία έκδοσης / δημοσίευσης, τίτλος βιβλίου ή άρθρου, εκδότης/ έκδοση, σελίδα στην οποία υπάρχει η αναφορά*.
 Με βάση τα παραπάνω σε παρακαλώ συμπλήρωσε το κείμενό σου.
Efpalinos*

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dim_x

> Τα οριζόντια διαζώματα (σενάζ) συνήθως κατασκευάζονται στην στάθμη της οροφής κάθε ορόφου και στην στάθμη των ανωφλιών ή και κατωφλιών των ανοιγμάτων και είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικά * στην ανάληψη οριζόντιων σεισμικών εφελκυστικών τάσεων λόγω κάμψης των τοίχων κάθετα στο επίπεδό τους και στην αποφυγή αποκόλλησης τους από τους εγκάρσιους τοίχους  και ανατροπής τους.*


Συγνώμη που "ξεθάβω" το θέμα αλλά έχω μια απορία. Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, ο διαμήκης οπλισμός που απαιτείται θα τοποθετηθεί στις 2 παρειές του σενάζ, στη στέψη του τοίχου και όχι πάνω-κάτω. Σωστά?

----------


## Xάρης

Πάνω κάτω οπλισμό τοποθετούμε όταν έχουμε κάμψη στο επίπεδο του τοίχου.
Στις δυο κατακόρυφες παρειές οπλισμό τοποθετούμε όταν έχουμε κάμψη κάθετη στο επίπεδο του τοίχου.
Περιμετρικά κατανεμημένο οπλισμό τοποθετούμε όταν έχουμε καθαρή θλίψη ή καθαρό εφελκυσμό ή στρέψη της διατομής.

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχει και η διάτμηση των οριζόντιων φορτίσεων του σεισμού, καθώς και η κάμψη όπως ανέφερε ο Χάρης
Εγώ εντελώς εμπειρικά θα τοποθετούσα σενάζ περιμετρικά του παραθύρου.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο EC6 επιβάλλει την κατασκευή διαζωμάτων (σενάζ) περιμετρικά ανοιγμάτων εμβαδού μεγαλύτερου του 1,50τμ. Όχι τυχαία.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, στις γωνίες των ανοιγμάτων έχουμε συγκέντρωση τάσεων. Με τα διαζώματα ενισχύονται αυτά τα ευπαθή σημεία.

Εάν τυχόν δεν έχουμε διάφραγμα, τότε ένα ισχυρό περιμετρικό διάζωμα/δοκός είναι απαραίτητο και απαιτούμενο από τον EC6, §8.5.1.1(2) & 8.5.1.4(4).

----------

seismic

----------


## tasos

Οταν εχουμε πλακα ο.σ και στην στεψη του τοιχου σεναζ, η πλακα ερχεται με το σεναζ στην ιδια σταθμη και σκυροδετούνται μαζι ωστε να εχουμε μονολιθικη συνδεση ή σκυροδετουνται ξεχωριστα και η πλακα απλα εδραζεται πανω στο σεναζ? Εαν κανουμε το δευτερο δεν θα πρεπει κατα την σκυροδετηση του σεναζ να βαλουμε στο νωπο σκυροδεμα και βλητρα προκειμενου να συνδεθει μετεπειτα αυτο με την πλάκα? 

Στην περιπτωση του ξυλινου δαπεδου οι δοκοι εδραζονται πανω στο σεναζ και συνδεονται με αυτο με μεταλλικες λάμες ή κανω φωλιες στο σεναζ?

----------


## Xάρης

Η περιμετρική δοκός/διάζωμα (σενάζ) θα πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου να σκυροδετείται ταυτόχρονα με την πλάκα του εν λόγω επιπέδου και το άνω ύψος της να ταυτίζεται με το άνω ύψος της πλάκας, όπως ακριβώς γίνεται σε μια κατασκευή με φέροντα οργανισμό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα. 
Έτσι θα λειτουργεί και το διάφραγμα.

Σε περίπτωση ξύλινου δαπέδου οι ξύλινες δοκοί είναι προτιμότερο να στηρίζονται σε μεταλλικά στηρίγματα ανάρτησης που στερεώνονται στο πλάι των δοκών/διαζωμάτων οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος.
Στην τελευταία στάθμη, όταν δηλαδή αναφερόμαστε στην ξύλινη αυτοφερόμενη στέγη, τότε θα επικάθονται  στην περιμετρική δοκό/διάζωμα και θα στερεώνονται σ' αυτήν με τα κατάλληλα μεταλλικά εξαρτήματα. 
Πάντως, όπως και να γίνει η σύνδεση, διαφραγματική λειτουργία δεν θα έχουμε, εφόσον συνδέονται μόνον οι δυο απέναντι τοίχοι.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Χρονια πολλα και Χριστος Ανέστη. Υγεια κ δημιουργικότητα σε ολο τον κόσμο.

θεωρω οτι τους δοκους του ξυλινου πατωματος αν τις εδρασω οπως στο σκαριφημα που ανεβασα θα πετυχω διαφραγματικη λειτουργια κατα την διευθυνση που ειναι παραλληλη με τις ξυλινες δοκους. Οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες για να εχω διαφραγμα θα πρεπει να πιασω και τους αλλους τοιχους με το πατωμα γιατι θελω να εχω ισοτροπο διαφραγμα.Εψαξα στο διαδικτυο και βρηκα μια παρουσιαση οπου πιανει τις ξυλινες δοκους κατα την αλλη διευθυνση με με διαγωνιες λαμες καρφωμενες στις ξυλινες δοκους και πακτωμενες στον τοιχο(1 εικονα).

Θα ηθελα να συζητησουμε τα εξης:

α) θα μπορουσαμε αντι τις διαγωνιες λαμες  και δεδομενου οτι το ξυλινο πατωμα συμπεριφερεται ως ενιαιο αφου στο εγκαρσιο επιπεδο του (κάθετα στις ξυλινες δοκους) συνδεεται με πετσωμα να χρησιμοποιησουμε βλητρα ή ντιζες με τα οποια θα πιασουμε 2 μονο (εδω κολαει το ενιαιο να πιασω μονο 2 ξυλινες δοκους) και να πακτωσω τα βλητρα στους απεναντι τοιχους ετσι ωστε να εχουμε πλήρης και ισοτροπη διαφραγματικη λειτουργια?
β) με την ιδια λογικη στην ξυλινη στεγη αφου και αυτη συμπεριφερεται ως ενα σωμα λογω του οτι στο εγκαρσιο επιπεδο της τα ζευκτα συδεονται μεταξυ τους ειτε με τεγιδες ειτε με ενα δυσκαμπτο πετσωμα να πιασω με βλήτρα μονο 2 ξυλινα ζευκτα και ετσι να εχω διαφραγματικη λειτουργια?
γ) στην περιπτωση που εχω εσωτερικους φεροντες τοιχους οφειλω και αυτους να τους συνδεσω με το ξυλινο πάτωμα ή την ξυλινη στεγη για να εχω διαφραγματικη λειτουργία?

θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικη η υπαρξη διαφραγματος στις Φ.Τ τοσο απο σεισμικη συμπεριφορα στην πραξη οσο και απο αποψη αναλυσης διοτι με την υπαρξη του μπορουμε να γλιτωσουμε την δυναμικη αναλυση που δεν υπαρχει λογος να γινεται σε Φ.Τ μιας και υπαρχουν τοσες αβεβαιοτητες στην προσομοιωση αυτων των κτιριων και να εφαρμοσουμε την απλοποιημενη φασματικη.

Χάρη μπορω να σου στειλω με pm το pdf αρχειο? Περαν των διαφραγματων εχει και πολλες αλλες επισκευες οπως και φωτογραφιες απο αντιστοιχες μελετες.

----------

